# What's are your Nicknames



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

Some time off during the workday - thought I would post. 
I did a search in the forum and while we've talked about the actual Name of your V, several posted that they Nickname afterward. What are your V's nicknames - don't be shy list em' all!

We came up with Kona as meaning "hawaiin princess" - most people just recognize the coffee. 
Eventually it morphed to: 
Koney (cone-ie)
Koney Choney
Choney Mahoney
Choney Chones
Chone-ster
Koney Kones
Chones
Girl
I sing that song "toni, toni, toni has done it again" only replace it with Choney...

She resonds to all of these by way...amazing little girl.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

We've always had nicknames for our dogs. Most of the time we call them by the nickname and seldom use the given name. 

Peaches became Weesha
Dixie became Doodle the Poodle or Doo Doo
Snuffy was pretty much already a nickname but we did call him Snuffleuppagus (sp) sometimes.
Cosmo became Cos or Momo.
Hogan was HogaBoga
Sophie was Miss Soph or Soapy Dopey.
Dexter is Dexter Dootie, the Root Toot Tootie (or Pain in the Booty when he was bad)
Scarlet is Scarly-Darly or Miss Scarlotta.

Weird I know but we love our puppies!!!


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

Pain in the booty - luv it.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Knucklehead.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Pippa is our Vizsla. It is Greek and means "Lover of Horses". And no, she was not named after Kate Middleton's sister 

When we started working with our trainer (the second week we got Pippa) she started calling her "Pippa the Pip" and "Pippa the Pistol" 

We call her:
Miss Pippa
Pipps
Miss P

There have been some other choice nicknames in the past 7 weeks since we got her, but I'll keep those to myself!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Ha-Ha! Knucklehead. Funny, Rod!

At various times, Willie is called:
Willie Boy,
Will
William
Prince William
Hey, Buddy
Mr. Willie
Silly Willie
and when he is being especially goofy -- Meatball. ;D


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Good to know we aren't the "only ones"  I _think_ I've covered them all...

Mac:
Macadoodle
Big Mac
Mac Daddy
Knucks (short for knuclehead)
Crazy Boy
Macaroni
Macamillion
Big Brother (he's very protective of his little sister)

Blue:
Boo Boo (she is scared of random things - and she's injury prone!)
Pretty Girl/Baby Girl/Little Girl
Blueberry
Ms Blue
Sissy (as in sister - not wimpy)


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi!
Our 8 month old, Miles, also goes by:

-Miles bear or bear
-Miles Jefferson (only around the 4th of july)
-Miles Virgil or Virgil (when he's really naughty)
-puppy
-wild man
-pony

and sometimes we refer to him as "the bird." I'm not sure why... haha, nicknames are so strange when said out loud.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper has a few nicknames, depending on how he's behaving! 

- Puplers, which is what he gets called when I'm trying to get his attention without "poisoning" his name
- Baby Boy, when he's being particularly cute/pathetic
- You Dink, for when he's "dinking" around (wandering around with no apparent purpose)

One gentleman at the dog park calls him "Superpuppy," and one of our trainers calls him "Wild Man." Haha.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam only has one: Baby boy :-*


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

This is great! 

Lincoln: Links....Linkster.....Slinky Linky....Baby V.... and McLovin. Lol 

Bella: Bells.....Memphis Bell.....Bell....Baby Weimi. 

Its funny but we usually use the nicknames more than their names. Lol


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby gets Rubester, pup-pup, jar jar (binks), when she's being a bit naughty I sometimes get confused and call her Harrison or Gabriel (my two boys names)


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Holley's nicknames are:

Dan calls her Bear or Holley Bear
I call her Bug, Bugs, or Bug Bug


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Tika became "Tika Bean", "Bean Girl" or "Beanie".

Gunner became "Gun Gun", Gunnermonks" and "Doodlehead".


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't have that many for Ruby yet but I'm sure over the years we will come up with more

Right now we have:

Baby Girl
RubyRoo
RubyLu
Rubes


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

Brooklyn is only three months old, so not many nicknames yet. So far only Bookie when she is snuggly.


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

Gunnr - Doodlehead - haha! that is great!

So far i'm in enjoying mclovin, almost all of mac's, dink, and knucklehead...

resounding evidence that we rarely use their first names - alway create a name for the situation..

I forgot one - when she crosses the street to the house she runs/waddles (do they all do that?) and we call her bumbly butt...its just bumblin' around all the way til the front door


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I have three names in my head that I commonly use for Kobi, but I'm afraid I shouldn't post them here


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Reba get changed to:

Ree Bah!!
Reeb
Ree Ree
Big Girl
Pumpkin Butt
Sweet Tater
Red Girl
Big'un

and of course... you little b****


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I guess one name I have for Kobi that is sorta clean is.... Ginger Nuts!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rancid Ruby tonight!!!......she's curled up next to me on the sofa right now, asleep, and keeps breaking wind,,,she's not batting an eyelid whilst I'm coughing and spluttering


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Bubba Jake
Bubba
Bubbalicious
Pretty Boy
Jaker Baker
Jaker Baker the big Moneymaker
Jaker Baker Boo Boo
Jakey
Da Bubs
Knucklehead
Jakey Boy
Bubbles

Yup sounds pretty silly when you write em all down!!


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Well Tizane has a few I can share. She is also known as:

Zane- what she is normally called.
She was nicknamed Zanie by the the owner at the boarding place she went to.
My husband calls her Inzane as in Insane.
Buttercup as in "What's up buttercup?"
Roly-poly because she's a big girl
Punkin or pumpkin pie

Bonney is new so she only has a couple nicknames:

She is "Anne Bonney" when she's being a pain in the *#@
Bonney girl
Lil girl 
and most often she's Honey-girl or 
BonBon


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm afraid I call her sweetie buns. Also weetie, weet. And cutie-putie.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh yes, I have lots of nicknames for Oquirrh.

Oq
Oqy
Sweet Cheeks
Cute Butt
Baby Cakes
Nutso
SPAZOID is the newest and most fitting right now


----------

